# Sprunger



## Mike1950 (Jul 16, 2019)

@Sprung 

26" $100

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 24, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> @Sprung
> 
> 26" $100
> 
> View attachment 168778



Probably sold by now.  (Was on vacation, which included a break from the computer, since the 14th.)

Where was it at?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 25, 2019)

FB woodworking tools


----------

